# cat advice please, not happy cat



## charlie76 (7 March 2016)

My cat, who had been outside , came in last week with oil on his head and was very lethargic and  off his food, he also cried when I picked him up. 
I took him to the vet and they weren't overly worried , they thought he had fallen and hurt himself. They gave him and anti inflammatory and pain killer and he has been fine ever since. 
Until today, I have come home from work and he is sad again and meows when I pick him up and seems to be sore when I touch him in the same place as last time . 
I think he is walking oddly too and was reluctant to climb the stairs. 
He is a young, boisterous cat and I wonder if he has pulled a muscle? 
Does anyone have any ideas? 
I will take him again tomorrow 

Thanks


----------



## alainax (7 March 2016)

I would take him again tomorrow. Has he maybe fallen into something and struggle to get back out, or eaten something he shouldn't have,?


----------



## fiwen30 (8 March 2016)

I'm sounds like something more serious internally, a pulled or strained muscle should've healed in that time frame. I'd be getting him fully checked out and scanned at the vet to check for any internal injuries. I hope he improves for you!


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 March 2016)

Indeed, get him schecked out for possible internal injury.  Oil on his head?  maybe he had a tangle with a car and the oil was from the underside of the vehicle?  What are his claws like? if they are scratched or split or damaged in any way I would  suspect a vehicle.  Hope he is better very soon.


----------



## Juniper Jack (10 March 2016)

I wonder if he could have hit his head and there is more going on than just a pulled muscle.  Did the vet check his eyes?  How do his gums look?


----------

